# Babywearing w/ a hernia



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Howdy! Its my first time posting in this forum but I could really use some advice/help as far as a good sling/wrap suggestions.

My babe is 12 weeks on Saturday, at her last doc visit she was 14lbs 12 oz and 24.5 inches. I love wearing her but its hurting me, I have an umblical hernia that got way worse after delivering her and subsequently carrying her.

My slings of choice are a Taylormade ring sling, a no-name ring sling similiar to a Nojo and a Maya Pouch. However these are pulling on my abs like crazy thus the hernia and getting hernia surgery is not something I want to do at the moment with such a young babe. I am using an abdomional binder to take pressure off my abdomen but I feel like as much as I like slinging her that its making the problem worse.

Anybody have this issue, can you recommend a good sling/wrap. I had been thinking of a mei tai but not sure if that would put too much pressure on the hernia.
Thanks.

Shay


----------



## WendyC (Jun 16, 2005)

Gosh - I really have no experience with that - but have you tried a wrap?? I have noticed that a wrap is really good about distributing the weight all over. I wonder if you tied her to your belly in a front cross carry if that would put pressure on your hernia, and if that would help or hurt?? I don't know. I know I kinda like pressure on the part that hurts, but I am not sure how a hernia would work in that sense.


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

I am rebumping this after many mos because I am hoping someone here has experience with babywearing with a hernia. DD is now 10.5 mos old and I have tried a Moby (could not figure it out) and a Ellaroo Mei Tai (can't figure out back carrys and front carrys cause me a lot of pain).

I would love to wear dd more but have yet to find a carrier that works for us due to my umblical hernia which has worsene, Ideas, suggestions. Thanks.

Shay


----------



## mliss (May 15, 2006)

Shay,

I think your best bet is to try a lot of different carriers and/or get some one-on-one help. There is not a NINO group in Maine however there is an active group in Boston (I don't know exactly where in Maine you live.) The other option is to join www.thebabywearer.com There is a "Babywearers near you" forum and there are some BWing mamas in Maine and the surrounding area. (Oddly enough the last page in this forum contains the most recent posts. That really confused me for awhile.) Please contact any of these wonderful mothers and I'm sure they would be glad to let you try any of their carriers and help you with your mei tai. You might also try posting there because there is a larger BWing forum and you might be able to link up with another mother with a similar problem.

Also, just off hand, I'm thinking a supportive German woven wrap (like a Didymos) in a hip cross carry. It would be a supportive carry but keep your DD off your belly. For more information about wrapping the Tummy to Tummy DVD is terrific!

Good luck. I'm sure this is terribly frustrating and painful.


----------

